# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy new year

## Strugglingmum

Just popping up  a thread to wish everyone a Peaceful New Year.
I have finished this year in hospital and am starting the New Year in hospital but I have a bit of hope 2022 will be ok. 
Whatever you do tonight, stay safe, enjoy and here's to a better year for all of us. Xx

----------


## Paula

Happy new year to all of you. Heres hoping 2022 is a whole lot brighter than the last two. 

SM, hunni, youve absolutely got this!

----------

Flo (04-01-22),Strugglingmum (01-01-22)

----------


## Stella180

I absolutely hate this time of year and tend to get far to emotionally but still, I truly wish you all the best in 2022 and thank you all for the support throughout 2021. You’ve helped to get me through it.

----------

Strugglingmum (01-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

I'm so proud of you SM! You really are doing the best thing you can do for you. 

Happy New Year to all of you. Much love and wishes for nothing but awesomeness to you all.

----------

Strugglingmum (01-01-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Thank you all

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing love?

----------


## Strugglingmum

I'm ok. I'm sticking around

----------


## Suzi

I'm very pleased to hear it. 

Are you having regular visits and phone calls with Ali?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Yes we facetime every night and he comes every other day. There were no beds in our local hospital so I am further away but actually this is a better unit so he doesnt mind the extra travel.

----------

Suzi (02-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

That's really positive lovely....

----------


## Techie

Happy New Year, guys and gals.   :):  x

----------


## Flo

Happy New year SM. I hope that 2022 brings only good things for you and your family.
And Happy New year to everyone else on DWD...blessings to all.xxx

----------

Suzi (04-01-22)

----------


## OldMike

A rather late Happy New Year to all  :(party):

----------

Paula (06-01-22),Suzi (06-01-22)

----------

